# Id This Serra.



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

A member of our french forum get this fish and want to know who he is.

I'm thinking about a Compressus or an altuvei or a rhombeus variant. 
He is from Manaus, brazil.

He is about 15 cm ./ 4 inch.

I do not think it's a sanchezi, cause of the spot pattern.

Thanks for advice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like a Sanchezi to me.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks compressus to me.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

It looks like a S.Compressus to me...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hard to tell if those more 'dorsally located' spots are elongated or not.

I'm on the fence between _S. compressus_ and _S. altuvei_.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Altuvie


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Altuvei are not present in Brazil (SOurce OPEFE) So the best ID is still S.compressus...


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

This fish is a S.rhombeus. ID from Michel Jégu


----------



## kilbot (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd say comp, not rhom...


----------

